

A drone mapping mission visualized with Doarama - vmorgulis
http://www.doarama.com/api/0.2/visualisation?k=k0r5rZ6&name=clemsoga%40gmail.com&avatar=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gravatar.com%2Favatar%2F193685ae9b539877649a16aa61cc2eac.jpg

======
vmorgulis
From DroneShare:
[http://www.droneshare.com/mission/117925](http://www.droneshare.com/mission/117925)

